# Seraphim overdrive "Deofol"



## chongmagic (Feb 28, 2020)

I built another one of these but used SMD J201s this time. And got to use one of the Gorva enclosures I had in stock. Really nice overdrive with boost. Can go into a pretty nice distortion as well.










						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## music6000 (Feb 28, 2020)

Nice Build CM!


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 28, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Nice Build CM!



Thank you!


----------



## cooder (Feb 28, 2020)

Excellent and a great pedal it is, very versatile I find!


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 29, 2020)

cooder said:


> Excellent and a great pedal it is, very versatile I find!



Yes sir, indeed it is. And lots of trimpots to play with too!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 29, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## Barry (Feb 29, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## mywmyw (Feb 29, 2020)

looks pro af. nice graphics boss


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 1, 2020)

mywmyw said:


> looks pro af. nice graphics boss





Barry said:


> Very nice!



Thank you!


----------

